# Small miter saws



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh a type A are you?:w00t:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> oh a type A are you?:w00t:


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

GRB said:


> And at only $2.5k for the pair, it's an affordable alternative to the $100 saws being tossed around in this thread. :whistling


Lol! Yea but all the $100 saws being thrown around in this thread have been shot down by him! I figure at $1350 for the saw and $475 for the cart that sets him back $1825. The makita is $450 and any decent 10" slider is gonna be around $500, putting him at $950. So now the question is, is all the benefits of the kapex and just 1 saw worth $875?

I am, of course, assuming he doesn't have a miter saw and would be starting from scratch.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

gbruzze1 said:


> Lol! Yea but all the $100 saws being thrown around in this thread have been shot down by him! I figure at $1350 for the saw and $475 for the cart that sets him back $1825. The makita is $450 and any decent 10" slider is gonna be around $500, putting him at $950. So now the question is, is all the benefits of the kapex and just 1 saw worth $875?
> 
> *I am, of course, assuming he doesn't have a miter saw and would be starting from scratch.*


Yep - assuming wrong :laughing: I love the idea of the Kapex - it just doesn't fit into the budget at this time. In addition to that, I think I would still love to have a small, high quality, chop saw for doing nothing but small trim. We often have those days where we are cutting nothing larger than a 2" transition molding and some shoe mold or small base or casings. You'd be surprised how often it's in a condo or second floor where a small light saw would make life so much easier than dragging a slider around.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I think you would love the LS 0714. and just like Festool, Makita also offers a 30 day no questions asked satisfaction return policy.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Yuuuuup!
The Makita 714 would probably be your best fit(if i mostly used a saw on hardwood, then that would be my saw). And with the slider, be the only saw you would need. 

I'm assuming he knows how to use the slider. :whistling


----------



## Hamburgler (Aug 21, 2011)

going on my fourth week with the Mak 714 and i praise it every day,glides through maple bull nose like a lightsaber,3 1/4 hardwood is a joke.read the reviews on amazon.


----------

